# THE NEVER-ENDING STORY GAME



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

~ The Never-ending Story Game ~

 The idea for this game resulted from the expressed opinions of others who are interested in participating. The format is a simple one that can be a lot of fun to play. It is a sort of spin-off from a similar thread called â€œThe Two Word Game.â€ But in this case, instead of using just two words, participants are asked to post a full sentence.

 Ideally it would work best if all participants would make contributions maintaining the main theme of the story, as opposed to going off on unrelated tangents. No doubt it will get slightly side-tracked from time to time, but that would be allowed and easily put back on track by the creative efforts of those involved.

 It could also occur that we may want to conclude one story at some given point and start a new one. Which is perfectly fine, and will add some variety to the thread. But since this is a bottle related website, I suggest we stick with that particular topic for whatever stories we come up with.

 Following is an example of how it would work best. Please note that the 1st Person - 2nd Person inclusions used here are for example purposes only and would not be necessary to include with each and every reply.

                                           { Example Title For First Story }

                                           â€œThe Great Bottle Hunting Storyâ€

 1st Person â€¦ Some friends and I went on a bottle hunting trip a while back.
 2nd Person â€¦It was a warm, sunny day and everyone was excited.
 3rd Person â€¦We all met at a local cafÃ© for breakfast first and to discuss the dayâ€™s plans.
 4th Personâ€¦ I suggested we go to an old farm site I knew of where the dump had never been dug before. 
 5th Person â€¦  ???

 I suppose the only way to see if this sort of game will work or not is to give it a try and see what happens. If itâ€™s a success, great! If not and it flops, then so be it. But the idea is to be as creative as possible and have fun.

                                  Humor is welcomed and encouraged. Such as â€¦

 10th Person â€¦ I was sure the area I was digging in would produce some good bottles.
 11th Personâ€¦ That is until I hit a pocket of rusty hubcaps that literally kept falling apart in my hands.

                               Here goes. Hopefully this will lead into a fun game for all.

                                                        SODAPOPBOB

                                                                []

                                           â€œThe Great Bottle Hunting Storyâ€

                        Some friends and I went on a bottle hunting trip a while back.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlie brought his chuckles, while Rick brought his pick and Joe took his crow, and Surf took some pictures.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 17, 2011)

I brought T-bone steaks and beer for a week.


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2011)

I drove us all in my old school bus to our special Privy spot..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

where we hit  the privy of all privy's! 7 foot wide and who knows how deep? But we know its a privy,my 15 foot probe told me so.[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

I apologize for this interruption, but I just wanted to chime in real quick and acknowledge that the preceeding post are exactly the sort of replies I was hoping for. Thanks. And as a suggestion for future post let's rememember we are on a week long camping trip - have plenty of food and beer - and are traveling together in an old school bus - and have hit upon the glory hole dig of all time.

 Sounds like fun to me!  []

 Please keep it going.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

We jumped out and started digging.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 17, 2011)

Then Joe the Crow,with his eye for shiny things,hollers,"HolyCow!Look at this!"


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 17, 2011)

Were digging in the back yard (it's like a jungle really over grown.. down about  6 feet.. Tripod set up.. dirt flyin buckets pullin..( The talk of pontils and bitters dancing in our heads)  I am on the rope pulling buckets.. Rick is in the hole  grovin to the Greatful dead on his ipod..  Were hoping the neighbors don't get pissed off..   Next thing.. we here.. from the other side of the bushes  Hey boys whats going on over there....     Peeking thru the bushes.. I say quietly dam boys it's the men in BLUE..


----------



## Wangan (Jan 17, 2011)

~ The Never-ending Story Game ~

  But in this case, instead of using just two words, participants are asked to post a full sentence.



                                          { Example Title For First Story }

                                          â€œThe Great Bottle Hunting Storyâ€

 1st Person â€¦ Some friends and I went on a bottle hunting trip a while back.
 2nd Person â€¦It was a warm, sunny day and everyone was excited.
 3rd Person â€¦We all met at a local cafÃ© for breakfast first and to discuss the dayâ€™s plans.
 4th Personâ€¦ I suggested we go to an old farm site I knew of where the dump had never been dug before. 
 5th Person â€¦  ???


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 17, 2011)

The first cop says,..."Is that pit pontil aged"?...the second cop goes on to say that the loud music and drinking beer's really not a problem, because all these old houses are empty! (The reason to be disclosed later)[] "You folks are going to need some firewood,...that third house down has a pile in the backyard",...With that the cops left, promising to be back later in the week with their probes and shovels....


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

(Ah guys.....it is one (1) sentence.)



 As they had to go home & ask their wives for permission.!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> (Ah guys.....it is one (1) sentence.)
> 
> ...


 
 Lol thats going to be kinda hard for me.
   I see a good story unfolding [8D]
   I think a few short sentences would be cool,then at the end, you can add it all togather and see what kind of digging adventure we have[] maybe we can publish it  lol

 Lmao at Johns and Joes  add ons[8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

While everyone else was busy poking around and looking for various places to dig, I was left with the monumental task of setting up camp, which included one large cook tent and three sleeping tents. []


----------



## epackage (Jan 17, 2011)

While Bob toiled away at the camp I was busy making room in the bus for all the booty we would be taking home, this was a Hurculean task in itself but one I was up for.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Once I had the cook tent set up and the various provisions put away, I lined up all of the ice chest inside the tent, making sure the ones that contained the beer were nearest to the tent's door for easy access. [&:]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 17, 2011)

Since i was the last one left, i decided to look for firewood for our bonfire.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Author's Note:  

 It's going great so far. I realize we're all just winging it here, but as a suggestion let's try to avoid saying things like ... "and then the next morning.." You just never know what might take place at night involving "Hoot owls" - "Snipe Hunts" ... not to mention the possibility of a bunch of drunken bottle hunters stumbling around in the dark. It will last longer and be more fun if we present it minute by hour as the day(s) progress.

 Thanks.

 SPBOB


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 17, 2011)

Amidst the commotion over the excavation of the gigantic, octagonal 8-seater privy pit shared by much of the affluent early 19th century neighborhood, and the preparations of food and a bonfire, the revelers hear the sound of Stephen's truck towing a massive generator-powered nightsoil sifting machine is heard slowly approaching site of the dig...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

The noise scares Joe's crow and it flys away, leaving Joe very distressed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

The crow ends up flying into the cook tent where I almost clobber it with a Coleman lantern until I realize it's that dang squaking bird of Joe's that he is so fond of.  []


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlie pipes up and says "Boy am I glad I left Alice home or you guys would have her in the stew pot."


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 17, 2011)

"The only thing saving the crow from the stew is the arrival of the sifting machine, and the fact that it can speak a few english words, (pontil, hingemold, and my turn in the hole!")[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

But not distressed for long,since we knew it was a huge privy and would take days to dig maybe weeks,we all decided to celebrate and drink some beer!    The privy wasn't going anywhere,it has been there for 150 years,who know's maybe 200.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

what the problem is going to be is----- we don't know when  the other people are typing and it messed up my part!  [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Author's Note :

 No biggie! We'll just stumble along and do the best we can. Besides, by the time we pop open a couple of those beers no one will know what's going on anyway.

 (Continued)

 I'm hiding out in the tent sipping on a cool one because I don't want anybody to discover that I don't know exactly how a sifting machine works, and I am too afraid to admit my ignorance.   [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

(here's a trick I learned.. compose your message, but before you submit it, go back and refresh the screen to see if anyone got in there beforehand.. if not, post it quick.. if so, modify it)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm testing cyberdigger's suggestion. It's a great idea! But I'm not sure if "refresh" and "preview" are the same thing. ???

 Here goes ... 

 (Continued)

 I hear some comotion outside and poke my head out of the tent just in time to see the sifting machine being unloaded.

 (Edit)

 It seemed to work this time. Plus I get this crazy e-mail "notifier" that pops up on the screen and let's me know when I get a message. But I realize that is because I have "IncrediMail" that I pay a yearly fee for. But before that I used to have a "beep sound only" e-mail alert.

 Thanks Cyber.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

(Not the same.. preview only shows you how your post will look.. I'm saying to click on the big screen again behind the post window and reload the page, using your web browser, which will show any new posts you hadn't seen since clicking "reply")


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Cyber  ~

 Thanks. I got it figured out now, and hope that others do as well. But if one of us messes up from time to time, it's no big deal and we'll just have to connect the dots (flow of the thread) as best we can.

 (Continued)

 I walk over to the truck where the sifting machine is being unloaded and start passing out beer, but not to the "operator" of the machine, whoever that ends up being ... not me!  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlie is the designated driver.. he's not happy about it, but at least his pet chicken is still alive!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 17, 2011)

After i had the fire started I sat down with some lemonade, that's when i heard a scream...


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 17, 2011)

Apparently after the beer was passed out and consumed, it seemed to influence Stephen's judgment more than normal because he found himself screaming curses to the bottle gods resulting from the pain of 700 pounds of sifting apparatus being unloaded on his ill-placed toes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

Charlie scolded the youngun for being so reckless, and decided it was to dark to sift.. anyway, he needed a beer!!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 17, 2011)

It's never too dark to drink a beer!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhh beer and lemon aid  what  hard core privy diggers are made of!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

I wanted to enjoy peejrey's roaring fire, but first I needed to make a quick trip to the "outhouse" where, to my surprise, I found a perfectly intact bottle just laying on the ground under a bush.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

Additional Note :

 I'm starting to get a feel for this and hope that others are as well. I'd like to make the suggestion that each of us primarily stick to expressing our own activities. For example; peejrey is tending the fire - I'm messing around with a variety of things, and others are doing their own thing. But whenever possible try and pick up where you left off in your last reply. I know that some of you are involved with the truck and accidently dropped the sifting machine ... now pick up from there and tell us what else is going on. The interaction of events is necessary in order for things to make sense, and that the element of surprise (like peejrey's scream comment) is a perfect example of a way to hand the ball to someone else. As an example of my own slant on things, it would work for me to follow up with ...

 I didn't recognize the bottle I found, so I passed it around for others to look at, and that's when ...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

..and that's when Charlie grabbed the sucker and darted out into the dark of night...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 17, 2011)

I hollered at Charlie, "Hey, wait a minute, did you notice that that bottle was in perfect condition and that it looked like a genuine Ryan's cobalt blue, pontiled soda bottle?"


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

He didn't hear a word of it.. sprinting at full speed towards the nearest sign of civilization..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 17, 2011)

Having heard all the ruckus, I decided to investigate, and found that Rick had tackled Charlie near the edge of a ravine....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

As Ricky slammed Chuck to the ground, the bottle was jarred from his grasp..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 17, 2011)

The bottle then rolled to the bottom of the ravine...By then, there were many forum members drawn there by the noise....so I slid to the bottom of the gully, looked around w/ my light, and being an iron pontiled soda, it had survived,....as I began to climb up with it I noticed a......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2011)

.WHACK of a dry root on my head! Cyber was loose again and had no intention of letting this bottle get away from him!


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 17, 2011)

A sudden jolt, a sickening lurch, the trace of another time, a familiar desire wrestled with his consciousness. It was as if he found himself in a strange land among faceless crazy-makers. His automatic alarm clock belched a babbling siren song. The metronome of the digital readout was frenetic with its glaring red glow: 6:18...6:18...6:18. Trapped between bleary-eyed wakefulness and the promise of fulfillment he wished for the amnesia of continued sleep. Sleep? a pasttime of the idle.  A place populated only by those coming from nothingness and going nowhere. Another start, less palpable now, insistent in its unspoken message of lost salvation and unredeeming damnation grasped him in those most vital parts. The neon display of the devilish clock tattoed on his brain: 6:19.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 18, 2011)

Meanwhile, hobbled by the toe injury and not able to join the frantic scramble for the pontiled soda, Stephen busies himself sifting through a single bucket of dirt by hand and discovers  the remains of a crushed lead box wherein a compact concretion of 14 high grade Pine Tree Shillings, 3 Fugio cents and 8 1796 Capped Bust 2.50 gold coins is discovered, prompting immediate soiling, then the changing into fresh pants, after which he tremulously shows the fortune to SP Bob who remained behind to drink beer, let the others recover the soda for him, and now discuss what to do with the coins...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 18, 2011)

6:19.....6:19...OMG 6:20!!!! As I regained conciousness, I realized Charlie had truly "gone round the bend", as I gingerly rubbed the bump on the back of my head, I realized how deeply the bottle sickness had gotten hold of him,...spreading it's evil roots into his deepest desires and cravings, and ravings...I could hear the voices faintly back at the fire, and got up, feeling for my ruger, and vowing to.....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

Man-o-man ... a guy turns his back for a few minutes and everyone is tearing each other's heads off. All I know is that it's "my" bottle and I want it back! If not, then I'm going to pour out the rest of the beer until you guys sober up. In other words ...

                         "Who the **** has my bottle? I want it back and I want it now!"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 18, 2011)

As spBob demanded his bottle back, a hush fell `round the fire,...off in the distance you could hear the deranged wails and hooting of Charlie,...and I even thought for a second that I heard him say,..."My precious!",...MY PRECIOUS"!!!!...realizing we had to act fast,we quickly gathered around the waning firelight,...drawing out a plan in the dirt....


----------



## ajohn (Jan 18, 2011)

[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]You guys are good medicine!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

Joe's plan would have to wait until later, because I decided to call it a day and retired to my sleeping bag with a plan of my own which involved getting my bottle back in the morning ... or else!  [>:]


----------



## glass man (Jan 18, 2011)

CAIN KILLED ABEL WITH A ROCK AND THEN A FIGHT BROKE OUT BOUT ROCKS GETTING BANNED! MOST SAID IF ROCKS WERE BANNED ONLY THE BAD PEOPLE WOULD HAVE ROCKS!THEN PEOPLE BEING AS SMART AS THEY ARE FOUND OTHER WAYS OF KILLING EACH OTHER! WE'VE COME A LONG WAY BABY!


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 18, 2011)

Biblical allusions? Matthew 6:19? Connections with the Haiti earthquake starting at 6:20 a.m. Too deep for me.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 18, 2011)

So there I was, just driving down the road and thinking that site I just passed with the sifter ought to be looked at when this whackjob holding a blue soda runs out of the woods right in front of me. I tried to slow down in time, but thud, he goes one way and the bottle goes the other..,


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear the O mity thud and the clunking of Rats red dodge van.. As I come upon the site the tripod and shovels come crashing thru the windshield from the sudden stop...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 18, 2011)

I suddenly notice Glass tubmlig from the side door or the van.. panicing at the thought Dam thats the  stuff we dug last week and haven't split up.....


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 18, 2011)

Camden NJ and philly pontiled sodas rolling everywhere.. so many it will surley cause a comotion.


----------



## logueb (Jan 18, 2011)

I arrive just in time with a fresh load of beer and pizza.  This is the roughest looking bunch of diggers that I have ever seen.  Everyone is complaining about why I'm so late and I'm trying to explain about the toc dump I saw side of the road and....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

I must have been more intoxicated than I thought, because I don't emerge from my drunken slumber until almost noon, during which I discover a flurry of comotion going on with everyone running around in circles hollering ... "Get him! Get him!"  []


----------



## peejrey (Jan 18, 2011)

As i awoke from my drug induced sleep, I noticed everbody was chasing after charlie, what was the problem i asked?


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, the van was somewhat incapacitated and it was taking longer than expected to round up all the spilled bottles, on account all the beer we appropriated from the site, when who shows up but...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

..the crazed lunatic Charlie! Weary from the chase, and full of shame, he sat the bottle down in front of us and said "Sorry, I thought it was a Long Branch bottle.."


----------



## logueb (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I'm sitting on the tailgate of my ol pickem-up truck and watching all the ruckus, the totaled out van, spilled bottles everywhere, a very tired Charlie.  Hey Charlie, need a cold beer?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

I walk over to the pickup (I'm sober now) and nonchalantly take back my bottle. While walking back toward my tent I quietly say to myself ... "My precious - My precious."  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

But before returning to the safety of my tent I take a detour to the creek to wash off my precious bottle. I hear someone approaching and grab a stone to defend myself ... and my "precious."  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

And here is the bottle itself that all of the ruckus is about. I suggest to the others when I return safely from the creek that we start digging and see what else we can find.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 18, 2011)

'Course, by this time all the pizza and beer (there was a lot of beer) was gone and guys were digging with the wrong end of the shovel.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought I had dug the first bottle from the actual pit, but my hopes were dashed when Rick showed me that we were only two feet deep, and that it was just an empty Sam Adams that had rolled in from above []


----------



## peejrey (Jan 18, 2011)

As i didn't want to feel as if i was useless, i grabbed some tools, and started to clear the site for the other diggers....


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 18, 2011)

when there was this big cracking sound and the wrecked van suddenly dropped in to a big sunken hotel privy...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

It took a concerted effort on the part of everyone involved, but before long we had the van moved away from pit, leaving us all standing there and staring down into a dark twelve foot deep chasm.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 18, 2011)

...And wondering what the hell the two glowing green eyes looking back up at us from the darkness were attached to.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 18, 2011)

I went and grabbed a flashlight, and when i pointed it into the hole i heard Joe scream......


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

Amidst the confusion I dove for cover into the safety of my tent, but even there I could not erase those eerie green eyes from my mind.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2011)

with closer inspection,it wasn't green eyes at all! It was Lobey hiding in the bushes with two green blob top sodas with flash lights shining through them! what a jokester! [8D]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 18, 2011)

As we all looked on amazed at the hole we heard a vehicle approaching, Who could it be?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

"Well blymie!" Said Lobey..." it's our good friend Cordilleran!!" A group hug and much merry banter ensued..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 18, 2011)

(Ummm ... I guess it's dark already?  Okay, cool. I can work with that).

 Curious as to the nature of the frenzied conversation I hear outside, I stick my head out through the canvas-flapped tent door and holler, "Who in the heck are Lobey and Cordilleran?"  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2011)

"ohhhh they are just a couple of close bottle digging/collecting friends that stopped by to say hello,and maybe get in on the privy dig.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

So now we need to decide who's digging at the privy, and who's heading for the farm dump I found while retrieving SPBobs blue iron pontilled soda,...down in the ravine.[]


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

Well after Rick had ate all that pizza and drunk all that beer, there was no digging in that privy without a gas mask, so I'm going with Joe to the farm dump.


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2011)

WELL I STAYED WITH RICK AND WE DRANK MORE BEER AND EAT MORE PIZZA THAT LOBEY HIMSELF HAD MADE...THEN WE DUG SIX PUCE BEAUTIFUL CLOROX BOTTLES AND A PEACOCK BLUE CRACK PIPE!!!


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Meanwhile, down in the ravine we were wrestling with this rusty bedspring, finally got the #@%& thing out and discovered an old brick tunnel behind it...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

The weathered padlocked door on the tunnel raised even more questions....What could be behind that door? It looked to be made of stout oak, and the padlock had confederate looking markings on it ...Hmmm,...


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

I load the rusted bedspring on the back of the truck to sell for scrap iron, and hurry back to see if Joe and Rat have got the lock off that door to the tunnel.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 19, 2011)

(I never anticipated the tunnel part - but I love it).

 Someone hollers for me to bring a couple of coleman lanterns. So I gather up as many of them as I can carry and make a beeline for the tunnel entrance.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Back at the privy---Glassman and I chugged down more grog and finished off the pizza,"does the smell bother you G man??" I didn't hear a word from him,as I glanced over,I saw G man pointing to a small fleck on the privy wall.As I leaned forword I noticed that the fleck was the corner of a bottle,"dig that baby out !   he slowely reviled more and more of the bottom,all of the sudden a yellow st Drakes fell from it's resting place! Our mouths were stuck in open mode! Dumps? what dumps? G man replied [8D]


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm headed back to the tunnel when I hear yells coming out of the privy. I recgonize Jamie's yells  and I run over and look down in the privy. He's looking like Fred Sanford clutching his chest and saying something about it being the  "big one".  Rick is completely ignoring Jamie as he is scratching in a corner of the privy...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank heavens this is a huge wide privy that can fit two comfortably,but still.it is not a good idea to have two people in a pit at the same time with no one up top",ya know what im saying G man"? YEP i DO RICK THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT US,LOOK!!  A BLUEE SHARD!"

 LOL


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

When I hear Jamie say "LOOK, A BLUEE SHARD", I realize that he's ok and not needing cpr. Everyone is heading to the tunnel and Bob is running to the tunnel with two Coleman lanterns. I leave Gman and Rick in the privy and once again head to the tunnel to see....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 19, 2011)

After handing out the lanterns to the tunnel explorers, I ran over to the other dig and took this quick photo of Rick in the privy hole.  []


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

So we start off down the tunnel - looks long, straight and not to narrow, thank heavens - find nothing but mummified rats and mysterious little pile of corks - when we come to a side tunnel that has stairs going down...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Jamie and I deiced we would go over and take a look at the  "mystery  tunnel"  that Bob and the rest of the guys were exploring,but not just yet. 
  This privy was really starting to excite me!  no signs of new glass and lots of room to pull out bottles and pile dirt. There was one problem,soon we would need bucket pullers,buckets don't levitate on their own,although it would be nice.[]
    Just as I was ready to grab my flash light to look closer in a small hole I dug,the top of a bottle showed it self.ohhh my god! it was a whole dark green summer tree flask!!! Hey G man do we need help down here?? hummmmmmm


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

So we go down the dark little staircase and end up in a little room full of cat turds and broken stoneware beer shards...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

In the coner of the small room is a low shelf with an old wooden crate underneath it, full of.....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 19, 2011)

..sticks of dynamite!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

*


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

we're looking in the box and some drops the lantern in it, and uh oh, hey look, the fuses are still good...we make it back up to the main passage when there's a flash and a muffled thud from downstairs.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 19, 2011)

While everyone was either in the pit or tunnel I decide to do some scouting of my own, I went about a mile out when i discovered a depression in a clearing.


 (Thought i'd make a cutoff of the story, i will intersect it later be cause i'm trying to make it 1 sentence)


----------



## logueb (Jan 19, 2011)

I had managed to grab that piece of paper out of the box of dynamite before they dropped the lantern in the box , and  as we exit the tunnel into the daylight I can see that it's a map showing where the confeterate gold is burried in one of the side shafts of the tunnel, so I start talking loud like Gman and say..LOOK, THIS HERE'S A MAP  and Joe ,Rat and Bob take a look and...


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Grab the map from Bruce and high tail back into the smoky tunnel - lets see, 400 paces straight ahead, turn left at a side passage, 34 steps, push the 3rd brick from the bottom on the right, and...


----------



## peejrey (Jan 19, 2011)

As i started to probe around i was finding thing: 4 aqua iron pontiled soda, and 2 us hospital dept. bottles, as i found more i decided to get out the medal detector, and it went crazy..... WHAT COULD THIS BE? i thought..... SHOULD I TELL THE OTHERS????...... All these questions...
 WHAT TO DO. . . .


----------



## peejrey (Jan 19, 2011)

SORRY RATZILLA[] 
 (Every one ignore mine and i'll intersect it later)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 19, 2011)

As Rat disappears down the tunnel with the map I holler "Hey you dirty rat, you've got three minutes to show your rat face out here or else we're going to close and seal the iron door until you come to your senses."  I listen intently for a reply and that's when I hear ...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2011)

Water dripping,....exceedingly faster!


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, after all that beer we really had to pee.  After we pushed the brick, nothing happened 'cause we were holding the map upside down, so we go back to the main tunnel and ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder if those guys are ever going to come and help with this HUGE privy Gman? "WELL I WAS THINKIN,HOW ABOUT WE CALL LOBEY"? Hey man that sounds like a cool idea! I need a few laughs,not that your not funny G[8D]
  Wow it seems all of these bricks in this one spot are loose? ohhhhhhhhhh crap!a big  hole opened up!!! It looks like we have a tunnel of sorts of our own to deal with Gman.
   "MAN-O-MAN IT LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE ROOM,WHERES MY FLASH LIGHT?we will need help for sure now---------------------------------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

Im writing another privy digging story.(my self) [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 19, 2011)

Is anybody interested in making the two tunnels join in the middle?  I'm cool with it. There can even be multiple side tunnels ... one for each of us ... if we want.  ???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea Bob,but to do that we would have to stop digging "down" in the privy.We need to do one or the other.If we continue to dig down in the pit,we will bypass the hole in the bricks,then it would be un reachable.
  What do you think G man? "I SAY FLIP FOR IT LOVE YA MAN" [8D]


----------



## logueb (Jan 20, 2011)

Things are happening so fast that it's hard to think of what to do next, do we help Rick and Gman in the privy, or go check out Rat in the tunnel, and the sound of rushing water gets louder and louder, that's when Joe and I realize that the map was placed so that any one who pushed that brick would set off the booby trap that would flood both the tunnel and fake privy, Hey Rick and Gman ......


----------



## glass man (Jan 20, 2011)

YES RICK MAN I SAYS INDEED WE DO NEED HELP AS I HAVE DRANK SO MANY BREWS I AM DIGGING STRAIGHT UP AT THE SKY THINKING "THAT IS THE BIGGEST BLUE BOTTLE I EVER SAW"...WHY CAN'T I REACH IT RICK MAN I ASK? I FALL AGAINST THE WALL  AND CAVE THROUGH TO SEE ALL THE OTHERS ON THE OTHER SIDE...SAYING "LOOK A DEAD CONFEDRATE FROM GEORGIA"! RICK MAN STOPS EM BEFORE THEY PICK ME CLEAN AND LOBES COMES UP AND SAYS "ARE YOU PEOPLE LOOKING FOR BOTTLES OR JUST GOT YER HEADS UP YOUR ARRSES ?


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, the tunnel's getting a touch damp and the privy is completely flooded, so we just stand ankle deep in the tunnel and grab the bottles that are floating up out of the privy muck, when what bobs up but...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

----wow it looks like a human skull!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2011)

A rare green Dr. Greebin's screamin' mutton bitters (12 sided)....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Joe ! that is all you care about is bottles! its a skull!! I wonder if its old our time or from when this tunnel/privy were dug??? what should we do???


----------



## logueb (Jan 20, 2011)

As Rick was looking at the skull, and before we had time to get Rick and Gman out of the privy, the water popped them to the top like corks, and they floated out along with so many rare bottles and flask that we were running around picking them up in utter amazement at so many rare bottles that were used as filler in the side  tunnel between the main tunnel and the privy, as Rat comes out of the tunnel with rare flasks in evey pocket and all he could carry, then Joe says....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Joe!!!??? where the hell is Joe!----------------------


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 20, 2011)

While everyone is scrambling around gathering up bottles and trying not to get washed away in the rising water, I take one of the lanterns and explore a small side room where, to my amazement, I see and old wooden chest just sitting there in the darkness waiting for me to open it and discover what other treasures it might contain.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 20, 2011)

With more and more bottles popping out of my secret dump, i started getting nervous because i knew someone would find it soon............BUT WHO?!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, of course peejrey,  your Mother! You should not be out here with all these old drunkards. It took her long enough to find you! Shame on you! Boy are you in big trouble!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

All of the sudden a thought just hit me. There was someone who  said " the words fake privy" or something in those lines a while back,all this water in this massive privy hole is just a hindrance,we have dealt with much worse and by all means is not a FAKE privy! What do you think G man? "hELL NO! RICKY,THE SIGINS ARE WAY TO GOOD"all-righty then lets get a sump pump! its not like we never did this chore before."i'LL TRY AN CALL LOBEY AGAIN RICK"--------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

But first we have to help these guys get the contents out of the room in the side wall. anybody got a rope?? to pull out that chest?? I ain't crawling in that room no way! who's goin in??


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 20, 2011)

The loan little person of the group stepped up..."I will" he boasted, pulling up his Sponge Bob Square Pants..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 20, 2011)

I pull up my britches, snap my suspenders, and say, "Stand back you guys. Let a real pro show you how to get this here chest outta here in one piece."  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 20, 2011)

..the left handle pops off.. I straighten up and grin bashfully.. "Well now, that's heavier than I thought!!"


----------



## peejrey (Jan 20, 2011)

As i explained myself to her about this obnoxious group of men, she decided to let me stay........, but there was a problem.........my cover had been blown and i wondered who would find my spot first[8|].......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

We finely   got a hold of LobeY!! he is coming down via route 1850.I told him directions to the cluster F@#$%^&  dig,he shouldn't have a problem, he has the keen sense of a cat. 
  Yo G man,"WHATS UP RICK? hey make sure you take it easy on that brew when Lobe gets here,there is work to be done.Gman?Gman? GGGGgman!!-----------------------zzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## peejrey (Jan 20, 2011)

I decided to head back to camp and hope nobody noticed i was gone, i decided i would tell Rick about the massive dump first, I pulled him aside and explained what i found, and he said........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy S @#$%^&*(@#$%^&*($%^& T you got your self a gold bottle mine here son! It looks like a 60s dump for sure!  and I'm not talking Miller quarts either.1860! 19th century!
  Look! is that a broken  green U.S.A HOS ?? Man,this is like a dream. Look how dam big this dump is! I am so excited my hair is standing on end! and not just on my head. 
   PeeJ I think we need to round up the troops,but where are they? we need to start hacking into this mountain of glass soon.
   A bottle in the hand is worth 2  in the ground and even 2 in a tunnel[]
    I hope that tunnel didn't cave in on them,lets go check it out--------------------------------------------->


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 20, 2011)

After I smack cyber on the side of the head for running the rope through the fragile handle of the heavy chest, I tell everyone to stand back as I begin hoisting the chest up and out of the tunnel until it safely reaches the surface above, where I hear someone up there say ...


----------



## glass man (Jan 20, 2011)

AFTER BOBBING ALONG IN THE WATER FOR AWHILE IN THE WATER  A HUGE DEMI[BIGGEST I EVER SAW] COMES BY ME AND I GRAB IT AND FLOAT TO DRY LAND...I MAKE IT BACK  TO THE DIGGING SITE AND BOUT THIS TIME A MAN WITH A GUN COMES WALKING UP AND SAYS "WHAT THE @#$% ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING TO MY CORN FIELD?" WELL  RICK TELLS HIM ALL BOUT BOTTLES AND DIGGING AND SHOWS HIM SOME OF HIS GREAT DIGGING STORIES...WE GIVE HIM LOBBY PIZZA AND BEERS...THE GUY THEN....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

then someone says, "Don't worry, Bob. I'll guard your treasure chest until you can get up here and open 'er up!"


----------



## logueb (Jan 21, 2011)

Bob gets the chest unlocked and inside on top is a very large over stuffed  leather pouch and when its opened.........we're rich.....we're rich......must be millions of dollars in this thing......but....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

--------The crazy farmer starts to calm down when he sees that we were truly harmless bottle diggers and were not there to ruin his corn  field, or chase after his daughter. Well lobey was but thats a different tale [8D].
  The man blurted out" dig all you want fellows, but if you strike it rich" you know where my house is.He let out a laugh,but I think he was serious.
   The stage was set,it was time to dig some dump bottles!! 
   I wonder what the other guys are into?maybe we should go check on them?
   what do you think G man, Peej  Lobe??   Lobe?? -------------->


----------



## glass man (Jan 21, 2011)

YEP RICK I THINK WE ALL SHOULD GO SEE WHAT IS UP WITH EM AS I KNOW THEY CAN USE YOUR EXPERTISE IN DIGGING AND FINDING THE HOT SPOTS...BUT WHERE THE HECK ARE THEY? AN WHAT TO DO WITH THE GREAT BOTTLES WE HAVE..LEAVE THEM HERE?LIKE YOU SAID THE OWNER SEEMS TO BE CATCHING ON WE ARE INTO SOMETHING GOOD SIDES CORN...HE MAY COME GET THEM ALL WHILE WE ARE GONE...LISTEN...WHAT IS THAT SCREAMING AND WHERE IS IT COMING FROM? LOOK WAY OVER THERE CHARLIE IS IN A TREE YELLING SOMETHING..GUESS WE BETTER GO SEE WHAT IS GOING ON...I WILL HAUL THE BEER AND PIZZA....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

Man I cant get that farmer out of my mind,I think it will be ok.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally I get someone's attention! I holler to Jamie: "IT"S OLDIHTRACTOR JOHN!! HE"S COMING WITH HIS CAMERA, GONNA TELL ABN ABOUT OUR SPOT!! WE GOTTA STOP HIM!!!"


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

I Know where there is a good digging spot is, forget about logueb, he's got his priorities set out for him, Everybody who wants to find REAL bottles follow me . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Dugout (Jan 21, 2011)

"Hold on just a minute here you guys. I have to educate you with some of the informative pictures I have brought.So grab a sandwich and sit down.". urged Surfaceone. And he shows the first picture of.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

...Amelita Galli-Curci lying prostrate on a grand piano...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 21, 2011)

Amelita at the time of her debut ....[:-]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

While the others are going goo-goo over that Amelita Gall-Curci gal (who I never heard of) logueb and I rummage even deeper into the treasure chest, where we discover something even more valuable than the million dollars in old currency. We can't believe our eyes! Buried beneath an assortment of other as yet undetermined treasures, we find a ...


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

1652 7x5x4 inch spanish conquistador gold bar WOW.........


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 21, 2011)

...Chuck jumps down from the tree, nostrils flaring... " (snniffff) ..GOLD..."


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

I see a fight brewing......[8|]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

I holler, "Whatta ya mean bar?" After which I push the chest over with a conserted effort and scatter it's "entire" contents all over the ground.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

And while everyone is trying to catch their breath and stop gasping from the mud and the blood and the beer ... and of course the gold, one of the other digger's comes over and says, "Gee, fellas. It looks like you did a lot better than I did. This is all I came up with." He then sets his bucket on the ground that contains his finds, and takes a few steps backwards, almost stumbling over the pile of gold in the process.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! we  got hear just in time G man, these guys have hit something BIG!  I could hear Bob hollering all the way over there.
 We finely make it to the digging mob,"puff  puff  im getin old man"
  what have ya got going on here fellows?? "YEAH WHAT YA GOT? G man yaps  Gold bars?? is that all??? man you know I don't dig for profit ,but I'll take one for my shelf,it will look good in the middle of my yellow Eagle flasks[8D]
  I thnink we need to go back and check out that big privy and peeJ's dump.I have gut feeling we wont be sorry . Who's with me??


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 21, 2011)

I see Rick eyeballing my pile of gold, and for the first time begin wondering if I should defend it or if I should just let all of the circiling vultures help themselves, when at last I say, "Hey, Joe. I'll trade one of my gold bars for a yellow eagle flask, (basically the same color, right?) but first ya gotta show me what one of them bottles looks like, cuz I never seen one."


----------



## glass man (Jan 22, 2011)

I HEAR THE WORD "GOLD" AND SUDDENLY WE FIND OUT THE FARMER HAS MANY CHILDREN...OF THE CORN AND THEY PUT US ALL IN OUR OWN HOLES AND COVER US UP AND WE ALL DIE! 

 I COME TOO AND REALISE IT WAS ALL A HALLUCINATION FROM HUFFING TOO MUCH GLUE, I WAS USING TO PUT A RARE BOTTLE BACK TOGETHER THAT RICK MAN HAD FOUND!!

 I LOOKED AROUND JUST IN TIME TO SEE EVERY ONE...PLAYING THE TWO WORD GAME AND THINKING..I GOTTA THROW THIS GLUE AWAY...AWAY...AWAY DOWN SOUTH IN DIXIE! 

 MY HEAD CLEARS FROM ALL THE NON SENSE AND REALLY EVERY ONE IS....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

... everyone is stunned when I find an old rawhide map in the treasure chest. They stare with amazement as I unroll it on the ground for everyone to see. And just when I am about to utter the very words everyone is already thinking, I hear someone say, "Look! Right in the center of the map next to that big X, it says Jesse James."


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 22, 2011)

Uh oh, I think this means we have to go back in to the tunnels. My boots are wet, flashlight's half dead, and it's hard to walk with forty pounds of gold bars in my pockets - but there's exploring to done! Let's go!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

And then someone exclaims, "Hey! I recognize some of those land features." He then points to a specific spot on the map, and says, "See this series of hills with the small valley between them?  I think that's Hickory Hollow that is only about twenty miles from here."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

This new discovery leaves me almost breathless, but when I finally regain my composure I ask, "Who's with me in going to Hickory Hollow to see what we can find?"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

> "Hey, Joe. I'll trade one of my gold bars for a yellow eagle flask, (basically the same color, right?) but first ya gotta show me what one of them bottles looks like, cuz I never seen one."


 
 Bob,...you've got a deal, you can have BOTH yellow eagles...but I'd rather have that crude dark green 12 sided 'Dr. Greebin's Mutton Bitters'...(and we better put that map in a zip lock bag, since there seems to be alot of water around here...)[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree to make the trade with Joe, but now I'm wondering if the bottles he gave me are the real deals or fakes? I don't know a "Yellow Eagle" flask from a football!  []  What say you?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

Well now, you might be right Bob...That flask looks a little "iffy" in my opinion... Maybe you should give me that one back, to examine closer, and I'll give you this "guaranteed authentic" one of a kind, Just dug, documented, ultra rare...... fire polished Ronald Reagan flask![sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

Ooh! Ooh!  I'll take it!  I voted for Ronny back in the early 80s and I know he was the real deal! Now let's get everyone together and get the heck out of Dodge. That Jesse James treasure map is burning a hole in my pocket! Plus, I don't like all of those Fed's hangin' around. By the way, does anybody know how to get to Hickory Hollow? I'm from California and don't know a hollow from a hole in the ground. And speaking of holes in the ground ...


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 22, 2011)

Uh, is anyone still up there?  Where's the ladder? the damn water is up to my nuts and it's COLD!


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

I hear someone shout "Put a lid on it!"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick Lassie!,..Go get help,....Timmy's in the well  !![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 22, 2011)

I head out on a run and my toe catches on a rock & I fall flat on my face, spraining my ankle. It hurts like really, really bad! Ouch!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2011)

> By the way, does anybody know how to get to Hickory Hollow? I'm from California and don't know a hollow from a hole in the ground. And speaking of holes in the ground ...


 

 Bob,...good news and bad news!....The good news first,...We have permission to dig there,...The bad news?....The military still has a hand in Hickory Hollow,....(Don't forget to bring your sunglasses and weenie roasting gear!)....They said they do testing randomly...[]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 22, 2011)

YOU CRAZY PEOPLE CAN STAY HERE AS LONG AS YOU WANT, I yelled, BUT I"M GOINT TO MY DUMP, WHOEVER WANTS TO COME, LET'S GO NOW!!!!!!!![][][>:][>:][>:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2011)

I hate to say it fellows but im not going to run all over creation for a question mark treasure,grant it there may be gold, or there may be silver,but I got gLASSSSSSSSSSSS runin through my vanes  so good luck there boys let me know how you do.
   I think I will spend my time at the privy and Peejs dump.
   I can't believe I found this baby floating on top of the water in the privy! Got to be one of a kind!!! 
    Lets fire up that sump pump men!!!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I got my stuff packed up and headed of for the dump....a 2 mile hike down a rocky terrain, not knowing what was in store for me when all of the sudden i heard a loud 
 spine-tingling scream.......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 22, 2011)

I wasn't going to say any thing PeeJ but  I cant help my self,I had to tell another living soul. Don't worry I got my gun to ward off dump jumpers.
  Finding this bottle in your dump,will make you famous !!!  [8D]

 We need to re group.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 22, 2011)

{By the way......
 Joe that looks like a great book}


----------



## peejrey (Jan 22, 2011)

No rick, 
 You dig it, you keep it.
 I guarantee there is at least 4000 bottles up there to OUR choosing...........
 I hope........


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 22, 2011)

I was still standing there with my nuts froze in the soup when two Washington Taylor flasks bobbed up. What do you know they're both puce! If somebody would've come by with the ladder I'd have given them one, but I had to pull bricks out of the wall and climb out myself.  I see Rick and Peej hihgtailing back to the dump, they'll probably let me tag along if I grab that twelve pack out of the van...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 22, 2011)

"Hey, you guys! Wait for me." I shove the Jesse James map in my back pocket for later and head on down the trail. I have no idea where we're going, but it's fun to be on the go again. But I am comforted in knowing I will have at least some of my gold waiting for me when I get back, cuz I locked it up safely in the back of the school bus. (By the way, I am the youngest of four boys and I have been tagging along after my brothers all my life. So I guess it's no different now. I'm used to it).  []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 23, 2011)

I notice  Ratzilla hiding the puce flasks in his totaled red van and snap some pictures with that dam camera!!   I always knew he was filling his pockets with finds when down in that muck in the privy.. Dam RAT..  I will expose him to the world..      Now off to porb for the older privy!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

Here I am back at the privy site----
   Ok im back fellows! I just made it to Action Rental  before it closed,now this is what you call a sump pump! 50 horses 10,000 gallons a minute! lets get that hose in the hole!  someone grab a hold of  this thing and stick in that flooded time capsule  will ya! time is a wasting.
  Hey what is that green looking stuff flowing in from the brick wall??


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know Rick, but I think it may have had something to do with that Alien looking skull that you found!?[:'(]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

Did someone say "alien?"  Last year at band camp ...  []


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

When i got back to the dump I noticed a couple of the guys tagged along, I yelled "ALRIGHT, THE DUMP EXTENDS 2000 FEET BACK, AND 1000 FEET ACROSS!".........."BOYS, IT'S THE MOTHER-LOAD!"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

You might have something here Joe. That skull was not human!
   Maybe this privy is a porthole to some un chartered world Naaaaaaaaaaaaaa How could I be so stupid? let's dig for bottles!
   is that water almost gone??? the pumps running out of gas!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

When I asked peejrey if we needed to stake a claim first or just dig anyplace we wanted, his response started with him pointing to the farthest end of the dig site, followed with, "You just go down to the end of the line there, Bob. I think I saw a couple of broken shards of old acl bottles laying around."  

 "Okay, fine," I replied as I trotted off with my pick and shovel.  []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

Before going to the spot where I planned to start digging for acls, I stop by to see how some of the others are doing. Here I am seen standing by Rick and Joe's dig, who I must have startled, because when I approached them they both turned around abruptly, with Joe saying, "Oh my god! You scared the crap out of us! I thought you were that alien we saw snooping around here earlier."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

And then, quite by accident, and not three feet away from where Rick and Joe are digging, I find the bottle below that is just laying in plain sight beneath some roots. As I turn to leave, I say, "Hey, you guys, I think you missed one." After which I start walking toward my own dig site, but not before I hear Rick mumbling something to himself that sounds like, "Why, that dirty, rotten bottle thief! I'm going to get that boy!" (The bottle I found may not have been an acl. But, hey! It'll do for a start!) []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick;  I got a smile when I say this Alien picture.  I just recently saw an Alien coverage on the HI  TV show.
 RED Matthews


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

After 3 hours of digging, i found 400 embossed sodas, meds, ales, beers, ect........
 I decided to take a break, so i walked through the woods...... then something caught my eye. . . . . . . is. . . . . is that!!!. . . . .I SCREAMED AS LOUD AS I COULD!!!! AHHHHHHHhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmmm ... I couldn't help but notice that peejrey left his bottles behind. I wonder to myself, since I have already been accused of being a dirty rotten bottle thief, should I just live up to my reputation and help myself to them, or what? (I take the photo below of peejrey's bottle stash just before I hear him scream.) But should I go see what happened first and if he needs any help, or just take the bottles and run?  (To be continued).  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 23, 2011)

A crazed man in a Barney suite has escaped from a Walmart grand opening!  All I could think of was "The only thing that would make this any worse is some Teletubbies."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

"Ahhhh!"  Now you've got me running and screaming!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

Teletubbies ,aliens  Barney ? are  these guys a rival bottle digging group??
  If so this is WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!  
    Once someone told me they were going to come and "dig up my town" they said "your town will be dug in". 
  That  phrase hunts me to this day.If I hear it,I get like curly on the three stooges when he hears that strange circus music, Joe,Bob the cheese !! Joe,Bob the cheese! and then its all over. Let me know if you see these guys...... get ready


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

I awoke to find myself hanging upside-down in a tree, i pulled out my phone and called Rick to get the guys and cut me down . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

I holler ... "Are the aliens gone yet? I hope so because I ain't coming out 'til they are."


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

No need to live with the earth worms Bob,I think I got um.He snuck up on me as I was trying to start the sump pump,I spun around with gas can in hand, and splashed a half a gallon of petrol on him/it/her then peej flicked a cigar at him Poof)))))))))))))))))))) burnt all the hair off the bast#$%^&*d.there is only one problem.I saw another one run back in the woods towards Peejs dump!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

That's almost as freakin' creepy as Barney, Rick!!!! (Dinosaurs DON'T wear dentures!)[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

I crawl out of my hole, brush myself off, and then go and see what Rick is so excited about. And when at last I see the reason for his excitement, I exclaim, "Oh no! If that's all there is left of Barney my granddaughter is going to flip!"

 And then I take a closer look, and say, "Wait a minute. That ain't Barney! What the heck is that "thing" anyway?"


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

AHH . . . . . .I fell from the tree, dazed i pulled myself to my feet, and headed up the hill to the dump when i saw something running around. . . . . . . . . I yelled to see if anyone else was around.................


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

Did someone say dentures? Look what I found in that hole I have been hiding in for the past two hours. I'll trade them for a good acl soda bottle. Heck, I'll even settle for a broken soda bottle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

It sure as as hell ain't  Mother Teresa !!  Runnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!
   is that what I think it is????? omg! what ever was running must have left these ---------------------


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHH ALIENS!!!!!!!............
 OMG!!!!!! I can't believe what i saw, but i'm running too fast to look back now. . . . . . .I start yelling, CHARLIE, RICK, COME LOOK!!!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

WATCH OUT Peej!...>That thing is pi**ed off!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

oops! I "doctored the pic but it didn't "Take"....[sm=lol.gif] (It doesn't LOOK very pi**ed off)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

Its looks dead!  Go poke it  with your digging tool Charlie  [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm standing about fifty yards away, and holler to Joe and Rick, "Well, you guys can go over and give that thing a big hug if you want, but I ain't going anywhere near it!"


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

Well.........All that running has made me hungry, kill that thing and let's grill it.......
 I'll go fire up the hibachi.......


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

... []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

> Well.........All that running has made me hungry, kill that thing and let's grill it.......
> I'll go fire up the hibachi.......


 

 OMG PEEJ,...TOO funny!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll sautÃ© some onions, and we'll "Boast the Bird"[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2011)

We need to stop running around like circus freaks,that privy  should be water free by now,we were only down about 6 foot when we hit that side room.I am going to head back and probe it with my 12 footer to see what we got going on.I think this will be a deep one.Ahhhhhhhhhh a nice deep bricker don't get any better that.
  Well maybe some roasted beast  will make it even better [8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 23, 2011)

Did someone say "six feet?" Okay, fine. I'm game. (I think). But you go first. Oh wait, someone's already down there. It must be Joe. "Hey, Joe! What's happening?" He doesn't hear me the first time so I try it again. "Hey, Joe-joe-joe-jo-jo!"  Hmmm ... there seems to be an echo around here.  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah Bob,...What is it, it, it, it.........[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! we dug out more then I realized, hey Joe! here catch this 12 foot probe,see if If I was right with my last  reading.OHHHH man did that thing bury!!!?? looks like we have at least another 12 feet to go! how deep is this thing going to go???? 
  Joe! look right by your feet, I got the  flood light on it,do I see colored glass??? my eyes are bad,but when it comes to old glass I have x ray vision. What is it joe????


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I'd been on the computer trying to make some sense out of this site,which has  a privy with a large hangin rock, secret tunnels that flood, skulls , skeletons, ailens,  when I run across this.  Hey Rick, how much hose you got on that sump pump.....and it looks like we're going to need a 100' probe......


----------



## glass man (Jan 24, 2011)

I AM CONFUSED...ARE WE ALL TOGETHER AT THIS POINT? LOOKING FOR BOTTLES OR GOLD ? WHAT PART OF THE COUNTRY ARE WE IN? IF IN THE SOUTH AND IT IS SUMMER I KNOW INSECTS WOULD TRY TO TOTE SOME AWAY.

 CAN WE ESTABLISH WHERE WERE ARE AND WHAT WE ARE DOING...THIS IS KINDA HARD TO FOLLOW SO IT IS HARD TO ADD ON TOO..

 IF WE KNOW WHAT PART OF THE COUNTRY WE ARE IN WE MIGHT HAVE A BETTER IDEA OF WHAT BOTTLES WE MAY FIND...SORRY JUST TRYING TO GET A HANDLE ON IT ALL..CAUSE THIS MAY GO INTO A BOTTLE MAG. OR BE A BOOK ONE DAY![][]

 OF COUSE I COULD SAY WHILE NO ONE WAS LOOKING I WAS BEAMED ABORD AN ALIEN SPACE CRAFT AND MUCH TO MY SURBRISE THEY DID NOT WANT TO ANAL PROBE ME,BUT WANTED TO PROBE FOR PRIVYS...THEY WERE BOTTLE LOVING ALIEANS AND THIS WAS THERE FIRST BOTTLE ADVENTURE...SO SHOULD I TELL THE ALIENS TO GET THE REST OF YOU ABORD? WE COULD TRAVEL A LOTS FASTER...HIT THE HOLLOW FIND GOLD AND ZOOM ALL OVER DIFFERENT PARTS OF THE COUNTRY FINDING THE BEST BOTTLES FROM ALL OVER WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM OUR SPACE BUDDIES....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

glass man  ~

 Since I am the thread starter here I suppose I should comment first by acknowledging that you have asked some valid questions. As this is a group effort involving different spins from different collectors from different parts of the country, it's kind of tough to pin it down to one local. But if I were to suggest one, I'd say the Memphis, Tennessee region would be as good a place as any to have it take place. After all, Elvis is from Memphis, right? And if I am not mistaken I believe Elvis was part bottle collector and part alien. I think he recorded a couple of songs or something, too. So unless someone has a better idea, or wants to put it to a vote, let's stick with Tennessee for the time being.

 As for what's going on and who, what, and where everyone is, that's the $64.00 question. Members are likely to come and go around here without notice. But the way I see it there are just a handful of us now who have had a few wild days, and who seem to have come together (somewhat) on two main digs. There's the "The Mother Load" shaft that leads into numerous tunnels filled with both water and bottles. And then there is the "Hillside Dig" that encompasses about an acre of property. So please grab a pick and shovel and take a stab at the hillside or, if you prefer, choose a tunnel and "dive in."  

 I agree there is no rhyme or reason to some of the stuff posted, but that's part of what makes it fun and unpredictable. I also agree we should focus mainly on bottles, but I see no harm if something like George Washington's rusty bed spring finds it's way into ... "THE NEVER-ENDING STORY"

                                 DIG # 1 ... THE SHAFT WITH TUNNELS

                                 DIG #2 ...  THE HILLSIDE STRANGLER

                                 DIG #3 ...  ASK ELVIS

                                                              []

                                                           SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

I decide that since I had pretty good luck in a tunnel earlier (where I found about a jillion dollars worth of gold that I shared with everyone) that I would give the tunnels another try. (I don't like the hillside dig all that much. Too many creepy things going on there). So I holler to Joe and Rick, "Gang way, guys. Here I come!"  And then I am slowly lowered into the deep and dark shaft.  []


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm sitting by the hole tanking up on peej's roast beast and beer (don't know what that critter was, but he's yummy)when there's an awful racket down in the hole and sodapop yells "holee @#&%, will you look at that!"...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm about half way down the shaft when I see something odd along the interior wall. I holler for Rick to hold up on the ropes for a minute so I can investigate. I discover a small cavity that has something moving around in it. Upon closer inspection I see it is a nest of slimy salamanders. Hmmm, I wonder to myself. Where did those little guys come from?


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, as they lower Bob down into the shaft, and it looks too spooky for me I and I decide to tidy up the place a bit,  and as I'm wondering what to do with my time until Bob returns, so I build a house out of all the discarded beer bottles , and wait....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

I am home for lunch.no really I am home in the (real world) eating a bologna and swiss [8D]  and im laughin my azzzz off [8D] i dont have time to add to it now,"to much thinking" not enough time.
   Gman lets not make this to serious. who cares where you are?? you didn't say that in the 70s did you?? nope cuz you didnt care.hahaha its fun thats all that matters.Hey we could be digging on the MOOn yeah yeah lets build a BOTTLE ROCKET!!!!!!  OR  harness  our own power [8D]


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2011)

HA ! HA! Try as you can, but you can't melt my glass house down, and seriously Rick, you should stay away from that balogona and firey mustard.  I get bored waiting on Bob to come up, so I go out to the dump and can't believe that Peejeeve missed this one in his discard pile, a PUCE BROMO SELTZER.  Talk about super rare...Going to look good in the glass house!!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

Bob ain't coming up, not yet anyway!  I poke around a little where I found the nest of salamanders, and lo and behold, the sidewall caves in revealing another unexplored tunnel, where I sqirm my way into and detatch the rope from myself that I was previously secured to, and until now was my only lifeline.


----------



## glass man (Jan 24, 2011)

I LOVE YOU FREAKS! [] WHATEVER THEN...TENN.IT IS AND ELVIS IS NOT DEAD BUT ON THE DIG WITH US!

 STUCK IN MOBILE WITH THE MEMPHIS BLUE BOTTLE  AGAIN!! JAMIE


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

I grab another lantern & join bob in the tunnel...odd one, dark and damp but wide enough to drive a car down, must be the main passage.  The roast beast dig something awful to my system but all the gas is making the lantern burn extra bright, otherwise we never would have seen the faded little sign on the wall that pointed down a side passage and said....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

Beware of poison-is  salamanders XXX!!![]

 Ohhh well I guess I can take a brake from digging DOWN for a while and dig sideways.
   Hey Bob & rat wait for me. Its best for me to be the last man in this tunnel,nitro methane is the reason [8D] 
   Hey G man I think I saw these salamanders on the discovery channel, If you lick them on the head just right you start to hallucinate,but if you lick them to long its lights out!  what do ya think ?? Hey there's a cool looking one catch it!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

... [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

G man git it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, no fair! Where'd you get that picture of my ex-wife?   []


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

Ick, I stepped on one of the little buggers and almost dropped the lantern. We look around the corner of the side passage and there's a big room with a stack of wooden crates, an old rowboat, and some sort of ancient car covered with horse blankets - rick pulls the blankets off, wow, a 1908 Stanley Steamer! Wonder what's in the crates?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

I snap a quick photo of one of the crates and recoginize it immediately as being that of 100 year old Scotch Whisky.  Hmmm ... I wonder if they are still full ?   []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm also thinking if they got that old car and all of the other stuff in here, then there must be a way to get it out. But where, and how?  [&:]


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, the crates are full. But how to carry them all?  The Stanley's still got a load of coal sitting in it, so we fire the sucker up and load all the crates into it, bonus, the acetelene headlights still work once we figure out how to light them.  Now I'm glad the tunnel's so wide, we can just cruise right down it & squoosh those funky salamanders... don't tell anyone, I snithced the plates off the steamer while it was warming up...


----------



## peejrey (Jan 24, 2011)

After i finished of the alien beast, which tasted a lot like a mix of fish and pork, i headed on back up to my dump.........3 hour passed, and nothing........I was about to quit when i saw something poking out of the wall..I pulled it out......It was a Warners.......I dug some more........ ANOTHER.... They kept coming, 5...8....10...14 more and more. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

The wagon was fired up,the booze was loaded  up and I was cranKed up------------------------> I shouldn't have drank all those 5 hour energy shots,red bulls,and Venoms.
   As we chugged along the tunnel and nice clip,the wagon started to make a strange sound Kaaaaapoooooooooo krunkkk  Kaaaaaaapooooooooooooo  then it just died!!! the lights went out and we were in pitch darkness!  Bob!!!  Rat!!!?? where are you guys??? I heard nothing,not a sound."if you guys are messing with me im gonna kill ya!" then I herd a giggle,and rat says you puss, scared of the dark huh? I wanted to rip his lips off right then, but I knew we had to get out of this dark longgggg  tunnel.
   I had an idea. since I was so jacked up  on liquid energy,I deiced to push and burn some of that energy off . Ready? herere we goooo!------------------------->


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

The steamer quit, but then Rick let loose with the foulest high power turbo fart humanity has ever witnessed an the steamer jumped forward, we popped the clutch and were underway again when we sailed past a side tunnel with a sign and arrow that said 'old ale vaults' - stop the car! Ooops, crud, we got no brakes!!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 24, 2011)

49 Warner safe cure bottles...*49*.......That must be a record.......I packed em up and started heading back to camp. . . . . . . . . . I returned to hear a yelling sound coming from the tunnel. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

We turned Rick around the other way and had him cut another one, old Stanley stopped on a dime. Ran back up to the 'Ale Vault' sign, short little hall ends a rotty oak door, it falls off the hinges when we push it, and there in front of us are thousands of stoneware beers, stacked up like cordwood in the caverns...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 24, 2011)

Whats this the TV crew is showing up on the site to film the latest episode of As the digger turns!!


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 24, 2011)

No, we can't let the TV people see this! "Here guys, there's something really cool right through that archway over there...that's right, make sure the camera's running and keep moving"...okay, quick Rick, rub those salamanders on them....


----------



## peejrey (Jan 24, 2011)

WELL LOOK IT'S FOX 18, Where's my paint ball gun!?[8D][]
 They're probably here to tell us what we're doing is bad for the environment or something.....
 QUICK!!! EVERYONE GRAB THE BIGGEST ROCK YOU CAN FIND!!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2011)

Hell with the rocks! I got a five gallon bucket of " DEATH SALAMANDERS" and a few sling shots! FIRE!!!!!  ohhhhhhh crap one went in that guys mouth!! hahaha 5 4 3 2 1 hes down!!  fire!!!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 24, 2011)

UHHHH RICK, THERE'S ONE ON YOUR HEAD . . . . . . . . . . . [8|][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2011)

are you sure thats a salamander ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 25, 2011)

(It's not a salamander) ... "Look!" "It's a bird!" "It's a plane!" "No, It's a ...?"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2011)

Bhahahahahah!!!


----------



## peejrey (Jan 25, 2011)

Now what are we gonna do with these dead reporters?.............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey look! isn't that G man going into the woods? What's he carrying ?looks like a rolled up rug slung over his shoulder,are thinking what i'm thinking?
  he did say he loved the Sopranos. 

 Hey G man over hear!  we may need some extra fill when we are done with this privy.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 26, 2011)

Those reporters aren't dead, they're just stunned. I say we throw 'em back in the news van with a couple more salamanders and they won't remember a thing, or we could toss in some drug paraphanalia and empty liquor bottles and make an anonymous phone call[]...


----------



## Angelpeace (Jan 27, 2011)

At that very moment, one of the policemen from day one happened to arrive back on the scene. "Hey, fellas, what's going on here?" Everybody started talking at once, and it took a few minutes for him to quiet everyone down. "Let me get this straight," he said. "You guys have been digging around here for sometime now, and all of you just happened to come out of your holes and discover these reporters and cameramen unconcious. You were just about to call for help, and that's when I showed up?" 
 "Yeah, That's it." Everybody starts shouting and nodding.
 "Sounds good to me," the cop says. Just load 'em up in their news van, and I'll drive them to the hospital. I'll come back later for my car."


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still down in the ale vaults  - way too many stoneware beers to carry, so we got that old rowboat & tied it behind the steamer and were loading stoneware beers into it - when there's a big whoop from a police siren. Uh oh, we head back towards the entrance to see what's up. The siren's blaring, tires screeching, sort of sounds like it's doing donuts, then someone yells 'Yee Haaa' real loud and the cop car crunches into the hole and flips over, the siren makes a weak farty blatt and quits. As the smoke clears, who crawls out the window but...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 27, 2011)

... yours truly, sodapopbob. []  But I'm way too intoxicated at the moment to know what's going on. Earlier I un-corked one of them 100 year old bottles of Scotch whisky, and I'm just now starting to get my senses back. But I can tell you this;  after I polished off about half of the bottle, I thought I was in Disneyland riding in one of those "Pariates of the Carribean" boats. But I realize now I must have been imagining things ... or was I?

 I took this photo just before returning to the surface after being underground for the past 36 hours. Plus, I think I had some kind of strange encounter with a nest of salamanders, because there is the weirdest looking web of skin starting to grow between my fingers. I wonder what it could be and how it happened?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 28, 2011)

My head was starting to spin with all this action going on, go here go there dig this dig that.I needed to take 5 and go relax by my self somewhere.
  I headed back to the base camp,where we first found the deep privy.ahhhhhh alone at last no noise no commotion.I decided to take a sleep aid to calm my self down,soon I was going out,out,totootout....zzzzzzzzzzzz.
  I leaned back against a brick wall,something was sticking in my back! a lone brick was protruding from the wall,I felt for it and since it was loose pulled it out.Ohhhhhhhh S#%^&T! the wall opened up and I fell backwards,right into a dark room! Ohh man i hope I still have that lighter rat was lighting farts with.yesssss HERE it is click* click* ahhh oh MY GOD! what is all this stuff!!?
 in these boxes?
  As I opened up one box then 2 and 3 I couldn't believe what I was seeing.I could not tell another soul! the boxes were full of Puce Eagle flasks! hundreds! thousands maybe,are these real? is this a Bad dream? --------------


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 28, 2011)

No sooner do I crawl out of the pit to the surface when my cell phone starts beeping. It's letting me know I have text messages that I was unable to receive underground. I open up my in-box and see that I have seven messages, all from a lawyer friend of mine. And all seven messages say the same thing, which read ...

   "Urgent! Your Application Has Been Approved To Explore The Old Bottle Factory In Chattanooga." 

 I know immediately what it is referring to. About six weeks earlier I had filed an application to be the first person in almost seventy years to explore an old glass/bottle factoy that shut down in 1942 right after World War II started. It was shut down on a moments notice and has been fenced off and boarded up ever since. It has been said that not a single soul has been on the property since the spring of 1942.

 My approved application meant that I would be allowed to take a team of explorers to the site and salvage anything and everything we could get our hands on. But there was one stipulation, which was that after the project was completed I had to pay the old lady who stilled owned the property the sum of $5000.00. This could either come straight from my pocket or from the sale of whatever bottles and other items I could salvage and sell. And once the factory was fully explored and salvaged, the factory was going to be demolished and replaced with a modern day shopping center.

 But I was forwarned from the onset that the old factory, built in 1908, was falling apart and full of pitfalls and danger. It was to be explored at my own risk without consequence to the owner. But I had only one day to get there, and only allowed one week for the exploration. So if I wanted to take advantage of the opportunity I had to do it now!

 The factory originally made everything from medicinal to applied color label bottles, and it was reported that when the factory closed in 1942 there were literally thousands upon thousands of bottles still on the premises. But there was also danger at every turn. Plus, it was also said the property was haunted by ghost who were workers who lost their lives there during an unexplained disaster in 1922.

 But I cannot expect to explore the factory alone. I need help. So I ask my bottle hunting buddies if they are interested in joining me on the most exciting adventure of their lives and what soon becomes known as ...

                                    "THE HAUTED BOTTLE FACTORY STORY"


                                          {The Excelsior Bottle Factory 1922}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 28, 2011)

*                                "THE HAUNTED BOTTLE FACTORY STORY"*

                     So I explain the situation to my buddies and ask ... "Are you game?"


----------



## glass man (Jan 28, 2011)

DAMN RICK I THOUGHT I WOULD BE IN HERE BY MYSELF FOREVER...WE WILL KEEP A LID ON THIS PLACE AND SELL ONE EVERY GREAT ONCE IN AWHILE...

 MEANWHILE I HEARD BEFORE I WANDERED IN HERE THAT BOB HAD PERMISSION TO GO TO A BOTTLE FACTORY THAT CLOSED RIGHT AFTER WW2 STARTED! IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE HAUNTED OR SOME SUCH..BUT AFTER BEING IN HERE FOR I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG...THAT SOUNDS LIKE A PIECE OF CAKE TO ME...COURSE RED CAN HELP US THERE ALOT    ...SOUNDS LIKE A SCOOBY DOO PLOT WITH BOTTLES THOUGH!!!!!

 NOW HOW DO WE GET OUTTA HERE AND COULD I BORROW YOUR LIGHTER TO LIGHT A FART?? JAMIE


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 28, 2011)

Some members of the team want to know more about it first before committing themselves to possible danger, so I explain that the property consist of a total of seventeen acres, which include no less than twenty-nine old buildings and warehouses. Plus an old railroad spur that used to run right through the center of the property. Not to mention numerous old houses where the workers lived, and a series of underground passages that linked everything together in a never-ending labyrinth of tunnels and mazes. But we only have until tomorrow at sunrise to get there, or else the bid to explore it will be granted to someone else. "What say ye my my compadres, are you ready for the most exciting adventure of your lives?" I go to my tent to relax and sober up while everyone discusses it between them.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 28, 2011)

Before nodding off to sleep I receive one final text message from my lawyer. There is an old photo attached to it that he describes as having been taken at the old bottle factory shortly after it closed in 1942. Two days after the photo was taken the factory was closed for good and not a "living" soul has been back since. Below is the photo from my cell phone that haunts my dreams as I slowly drift off to sleep.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, not only did we haul all 14,000 stoneware beers out of the ale vaults and up to the surface, we managed to winch up the Stanley Steamer as well, I think it's worth more than the bottles, plus I need something to tow my disabled van with.  Up on the surface again, things have been happening - some guys are burying the wrecked cop car in the hole, while rick is loading a uhaul with crates and crates of puce flasks...these suckers aren't going to be worth $10 now, but then neither will the stoneware beers.  I hear talk of a big exploration opportunity at an abandoned bottle factory accross town and can't help but wonder....do the tunnels over there connect to the ones over here?      We aquire more beer and ponder the situation....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 28, 2011)

In my state of half consciousness, I hear someone ask whether the tunnels connect. And then I hear someone else say ... "Memphis and Chattanooga are a good two hundred miles apart. So I would say it is very unlikely the tunnels go that far. But if we all jump in the bus or whatever other vehicles are available, we can be there by sundown."


----------



## Angelpeace (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just about to file a missing person's report with our local police, when Jamie thought to borrow a cell phone and call to let me know that he wasn't dead, just on the adventure of a lifetime with all of his wonderful bottle buddies. "I'll be home eventually," he said, "And maybe I'll have enough stuff that we'll never have to worry about money again." I had a suprise for him, but I was so mad that he just took off without letting me know where he was going or who he was with, I decided I'd save the suprise for later. "Have a good time, baby. Just don't break another leg."


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow it wasn't a BAD DREAM it was real! Im ruined, Once this gets out, no more rare puce eagle---------------------------->Bang*


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Wow it wasn't a BAD DREAM it was real! Im ruined, Once this gets out, no more rare puce eagle---------------------------->Bang*


 


 HA! THE NEVER ENDING STORY IS ABOUT TO....END? RICK AND ME ARE STILL STUCK IN THIS TUNNEL...WHO AM I TALKING TOO? IS THIS LIKE IN THE DYLAN SONG "MR. JONES"? RICK O RICK WHERE ARE YE...MY WIFE SAYS I GOT A CELL PHONE...YOU KNOW WHERE IT IS SO WE CAN GET OUTTA HERE!! HELP YALL..WRITE OR WE WILL DIE HERE WHEREVER HERE IS!! JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I'm stuck on page 9 with a really bad sprained ankle and nobody seems to want to rescue me. I guess I don't look like a bottle or something.[][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2011)

ohhhhh man ! Im alive!! the shot has missed all vital organs! I guess I am meant to dig on,I  have a purpose in life [8D]
   Yo G man get me a band-Aid-------------------------------


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 31, 2011)

Geez, dugout twisted his ankle, rick got shot, several people got loopy from handling the salamanders, sodabob wrecked a cop car while under the influence, I even ran hit someone with the van - this place is getting pretty dangerous.  Lets drink the rest of the beer and play baseball with the junker bottles.  Pitcher gets a pair of safety glasses with one lens missing.  Who wants to pitch?


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2011)

NO BANDAID RICK MAN...BUT,I DID FIND A FULL BOTTLE OF MCMUNNS'S OPIUM!! LITTLE OLD...BUT YOU SHOULD BE FEELING NO PAIN SOON!

 WE GOTTA GET YOU BETTER...GET OUTA HERE AND GO HELP POOR RENEE..WHOSE ANCLE HAS BEEN HURT SINCE PAGE 9...HEY I FOUND A WHOLE CASE OF MCMUNNS!!! WE WILL KILL PAIN AS WE FIND EACH HURT PERSON  ON HERE AND SOME THAT AIN'T HURTING AS A PRECAUTION...PREVENTIVE CARE IS BIG NOW..SO WE WILL STOP PAIN ,BEFORE IT GETS TO ANY BODY!! JAMIE


----------



## Dugout (Feb 1, 2011)

Good idea Jamie, but don't they say "No pain, No gain"?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Well, I'm stuck on page 9 with a really bad sprained ankle and nobody seems to want to rescue me. I guess I don't look like a bottle or something.[][]


 

 We gotcha covered!       There's been a lot going on since I was over here.... Better keep your head down and watch out for all these drunks![]   [:'(]     [8D]


----------



## glass man (Feb 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Good idea Jamie, but don't they say "No pain, No gain"?


 
 THIS IS WHAT I HAVE HEARD...BUT I ALWAYS THOUGHT THE PERSON WAS EITHER NOT IN MUCH PAIN OR A MASOCHIST!!I KNOW WHEN I BROKE MY LEG IN BOTH BONES AND CRACKED IT ALL UP AND DOWN I WOULD HAVE BEEN HAPPY IF SOME ONE HAD KNOCKED ME OUT WITH A HAMMER!!!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 8, 2011)

*BIG BUMP*
 LET'S GO PEOPLE, THIS WAS JUST GETTING INTERESTING![8D]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess my hangover turned into a coma these past few weeks, but I'm fully conscious now and ready to head out for the haunted bottle factory if anyone wants to join me.  ???  []

 SPBOB


----------



## peejrey (Feb 10, 2011)

I'LL GO, STUFF HERE HAS BECOME ALL TO CONFUSING.......


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 10, 2011)

peejrey ~

 Sounds good ... and as far as I'm concerned we are "on the road again" and heading for Chattanooga, Tennessee. I have to sober up just a little first, but I will pick up the keys to the old factory tonight and meet you at the front gate in the morning. If the others want to join us they can point their noses east and put the pedal to the metal. Gate unlocking will be at 8:00 AM sharp!  See ya there.  []

 SPBOB


----------



## peejrey (Feb 10, 2011)

OHHHH!!!!
 Your talking about old Thatchers place......Yeah, it's haunted......
 I've got a map to the old placed.......


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 11, 2011)

I arrive late (I didn't have a map). After picking up the keys from the old lady who owns and will be demolishing the place to sell the property, I pull into the front gate area and park my pickup. I sit on the tailgate of my truck with a cup of java in one hand and a donut in the other. I am wondering who else will show up when my eye catches a flash of sunlight reflecting off a piece of broken glass that is laying on the ground next to the chain link fence that surrounds the old factory. I walk over and pick up the small shard of glass and am shocked to discover what it reveals. It is embossed with a portion of a word that I recognize as being that of a turn of the century bottle from a Leavenworth, Kansas bottler. But instead of the entire word "Leavenworth," it is broken off near the middle and simply says ...

                                                                 "Leave"

 Perhaps this place is haunted after all. And where the heck is peejrey? I sure could use some help and support right about now.  [:-]  We only have one week to pick this place clean. That is if we survive!

 SPBOB

 [Leavensworth Bottle]


----------



## peejrey (Feb 11, 2011)

I called Bob....."Well.....When i left i forgot to to grab my flashlights.......I went to a walmart, and the line was soooooooooooo longggggggggg......." Bob didn't sound to happy.....
 I told him to get his tent up and i would be there in an hour........


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2011)

An hour passed, and there he was, working a hibachi grill and firin' up some of the finest looking sausages you ever done saw!


----------



## peejrey (Mar 5, 2011)

I arrive to find charlie and bob chowin down on some sausages....An our had passed and i had set up my tent, i went over and showed the guys the map........


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it took me two weeks to drive 200 miles, I started out towing my van behind the Stanley steamer at 10 MPH but it finally broke down, but some antique car nut stopped and traded me his '34 Ford pickup for the dead Steamer on the spot, so I finally made it to the dig site, still towing the stupid van (need somewhere to keep the bottle boxes & extra beer)  - and what do I find?  I don't have a clue yet, let me see that map...


----------



## peejrey (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a little late to be digging, I yell to ratzilla, come on over, I made some Tennessee catfish!


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a little early to be eating catfish, I yell to Ratzilla, come on over, I just started the keg!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2011)

> traded me his '34 Ford pickup for the dead Steamer on the spot, so I finally made it to the dig site,


 
 Rat,...I'll offer you a trade.... that O.P. olive yellow "Dr. Laywer's Screaming Bilious Dispepsyia Stomach Bitters" I found near the creekbank, for the 34 Ford...[] What say?


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 8, 2011)

I might have taken that trade, except the bottle was ABM and said 'Wheaton' on the bottom - Cyber's getting toasted, maybe you trade him for something before he sobers up.  Actually,with sausage and catfish and a keg, I think we're all getting toasted. My vision's going funky...maybe that bottle was pontilled...maybe green M & M's cure cancer...maybe calico cats can learn to drive a Jeep...WHAT THE HELL WAS IN THOSE SAUSAGES?!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2011)

> maybe that bottle was pontilled...maybe green M & M's cure cancer...maybe calico cats can learn to drive a Jeep...WHAT THE HELL WAS IN THOSE SAUSAGES?!!!


 

 Too funny![] I guess we better ask Tony Rockbot,...(didn't he make them?)


----------



## glass man (Mar 10, 2011)

WHERE THE HECK ARE WE?,I ASKED....NO REALLY WHERE ARE WE? THATCHERS GLASS PLACE? SEEMS WE MAINLY DRINK AND EAT ALOT...WHICH IS COOL,BUT WE NEEDS SOME BOTTLES IN THIS BOTTLE STORY! JAMIE


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 14, 2011)

It took a while for everyone to recover from the effects of the sausages and brew, but we finally grabbed the Implements of Destruction from the various vehicles and ventured towards the crumbly buildings, the sun shining off the chunks of slag and littles shards that littered the ground. As we passed by a section of brick wall, I noticed some bottle bases in a couple spots where there should have been bricks. What are they? are they whole? Who's got the sledge and crowbar?


----------



## pjritter (Mar 15, 2011)

stick the bar under the slab and hit it with the sledge. a swipe to the middle and its good to go given a little leverage. 

 with 250 lbs of concrete thrown out of the way, im drinkin a poland spring for someone to pull out a davis's depuritive amongst the clay.

 alas instead...tom has found my pj ritter in the shitter.

 where art thou zollickoffers anti rheumatic cordial in puce apple gasoline apricote blue with a a yellow tint of butter cream cake?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 19, 2011)

> zollickoffers


 
 I'm smellin one.


----------

